# Free Knitting Pattern - Hand Warmers in Waffle Rib



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
Here is one more pattern for hand warmers, this one is in waffle rib. 
Happy Holidays! 
Elena


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Very nice...you did a great job!


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

These are really lovely and look so warm too, but my attempt to download was unsuccessful so as I'm far from being a whizz with computers I will have to admire your handiwork from afar.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Beautiful! Thanks for the PDF!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Ohhhhh, you've done it again. Love it. Thank you for being so generous with your talent.


Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Here is one more pattern for hand warmers, this one is in waffle rib.
> Happy Holidays!
> Elena


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern! Very nice hand warmers!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

got it thank you


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you so much. I am making several hats for friends and think I have enough yarn left over to make matching hand warmers.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes thank you so much for the pattern!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wonderful pattern...thank for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. I have been thinking of making hand/wrist warmers , bt have yet gotten around to it with so many other things on my plate this time of year. Hopefully my first project after the holidays crazyness.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Beautiful, thank you for sharing. Think I will try to make some for Christmas gifts . . . to go with all the others I've made so far! Had trouble downloading, but pattern so short I just wrote it down. Thanks again and Merry Christmas!


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Love it. And thanks for the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## healdtonknitter (Jan 8, 2013)

Lovely, thank you for the pattern.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Thank you Elena! Lovely. I think a pair of these in teal (have some in my stash), for one of my sisters will be the perfect Christmas gift.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks again for being so generous and sharing these wonderful patterns. I am presently doing the diagonal ones and very likely will do the waffle rib. I love these for gifting and for myself


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you! These hand warmers are lovely.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. Only 2 hours ago I decided I'd make some. Now you've saved me a search for a pattern


----------



## Lamzdivy (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you for sharing your lovely pattern.


----------



## clwise (May 19, 2011)

Thank you I'm making fingerless gloves for all my family members and was wanting something nice for my DIL, great pattern!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this with us! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for that I think I will have a go before the weather gets too cold


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Love them! Thank You for sharing! Another Christmas present idea. Yeah!!!


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank You Elena for such a neat looking pattern, best I have
seen. I didn't care for some other ones I copied down which I
won't be using.
Happy Holodays


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank You Elena for such a neat looking pattern, best I have
seen. I didn't care for some other ones I copied down which I
won't be using.
Happy Holodays


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I am going to use the pattern for my next pair of socks.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad you like them! Enjoy the pattern and keep your hands warm!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful pattern ! I love the colour you chose and also that it goes up the arm a bit, so cosy under a jacket or coat !


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you. I have it printed out! (That means it is high on my list!)


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KnitnPearl (Jul 2, 2012)

Could you do these in the round to avoid seam? At thumb you would just have to leave opening...must be a way??


----------



## HildaD (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing another great pattern. Definitely on my make list for this Christmas for a few friends that I was thinking what to make that look good and won't take long to do. Thank you again.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for the lovely pattern, will make a couple of pairs for my sisters in the uk. D


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks knittingkitty. I love these and have downloaded. I have ideas for this pattern.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I like your pattern a lot but for one thing could this pattern have a partial thumb?

Last year when I was into making fingerless mitts. I found the ones with the thumb makes a big difference when it came to warmth compare to the ones with the slot for the thumb.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks very much for the pattern, post, and picture. i was able to download with no problem. you are very talented and the picture of the finished product proves it!!

jan


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely thank you for the pattern


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful hand warmers!! Thanx for the pattern.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks again for the lovely comments, Everybody!  I personally prefer the simplicity of rectangular hand warmers made on straight needles, but, of course, it's possible to change this pattern for double pointed needles and add a partial thumb to it, you just need to "play" with the pattern a little bit.
If you prefer the style with partial thumbs, you can find some gorgeous free hand warmers patterns here:

http://www.knittinghelp.com/free-patterns/categories/fingerless-gloves-mitts


----------



## callmechicken (Oct 21, 2011)

love your pattern. is there a particular seam sewing technique that you use with these?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Thanks again for the lovely comments, Everybody!  I personally prefer the simplicity of rectangular hand warmers made on straight needles, but, of course, it's possible to change this pattern for double pointed needles and add a partial thumb to it, you just need to "play" with the pattern a little bit.
> If you prefer the style with partial thumbs, you can find some gorgeous free hand warmers patterns here:
> 
> http://www.knittinghelp.com/free-patterns/categories/fingerless-gloves-mitts


Thank You for being so Generous with your pattern and plus adding the web site where I can add the partial thumb.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

callmechicken said:


> love your pattern. is there a particular seam sewing technique that you use with these?


Thank you, Callmechicken! 

I used mattress stitch to sew the seams. Here is a great youtube video on how to do it:


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pretty pattern.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

vpatt said:


> Yes thank you so much for the pattern!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

thank you so much, I make a lot of the shorter versions and this is a great pattern for a longer one!


----------



## terril (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern my nieces in Colorado and Indiana,will love them


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Pretty!


----------



## 2sticksandahook (Nov 21, 2011)

Just found your pattern and love it thanks but i cannot get it to download any help u can give thanks and hugs


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Pretty.


----------



## Rosellna (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank You Elena for such a neat looking pattern


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

thank you for sharing your pattern


----------



## tinkercat (Oct 21, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Very Nice, Thank you&#128522;


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you can't wait to make these lovely pattern.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Beautiful job and they certainly will be warm!


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Karma666 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thank you. I think I will make some as gifts for Christmas.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty


----------



## Lighthousegal (Jan 5, 2016)

The pattern is really nice. Thanks for posting the pattern.


----------

